# Some Turkey, Windmill, and Wildebeast photos (yes, I said wildebeast)



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

if you haven't seen them in the hunting forum, here are some pics from the axis hunt last weekend (no carnage though)

Full strut in the Texas Hill Country



























windmills were shot in typical Cutter style, long exposure (f/22, 30 seconds, ISO100)


















And now the beast! these things are HUGE! as big or probably bigger than a horse.


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Very nice, Cutter ... I especially like #3, but the color in all the turkey shots is great. The windmill in silouette (sp) is cool ...

Bob


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

What great pictures! I especially like the turkey. I couldn't imagine being quiet enough to get those.


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

Those are some spectacular turkey shots, great color! #3 is nice but I really like #2.


----------



## Pod (Dec 11, 2004)

Love the turkeys!!! Thanks.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

*I really liked the number 3 shot of the turkeys but I also like the shot of the **wildebeast
*


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*I take Turkey#1*

Really really like that shot. Great dof and contrast to the background. Oh if you had had big glass...Great colors. Was it just from when you shot or are you on to somthing...


----------



## John Paul (Feb 22, 2006)

I Love the strut pics.


----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

*big glass*

I rented a big/fast lens for those shots. I used the Canon 400mm f/2.8L. That lens is awesome! (and expensive!!) My dad ranged the first turkey at 100 yards. The 3 turkey close up shot was ranged at 60 yards. I wish I could afford this lens, I didnt want to take it back









That thing weighed in at 16 pounds though.. I needed a mule to carry all of my stuff out there!


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Wow!*

Even at low resolution the difference is apparent. I guess the reduction in noise and APO coatings are what's making the difference. So were you ever nervous with your $6,700 lens? That's no typo folks. Neat feature that it added a watermark for you :spineyes:


----------



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

Nice shots Chris! 

I'm going to be photographing some Whooping Cranes on the 27th & 28th. Could you PM me who you rented that lens from and the costs. Thanks ahead of time.


----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

RustyBrown said:


> ...So were you ever nervous with your $6,700 lens? ...


Yes extremely nervous. I worried the whole time that I would drop it or scratch the large objective. But I kept a death grip on the handle and thought twice about every move I made with it. I felt the weight lifted off my shoulders when I returned it and the guy says "looks good, see you next time".. of course it also felt good dropping the shutter on wildlife in lowlight, with a shallow dof!!


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

I LOVE THE WINDMILL SUNSET (or was that a sunrise?)! Awesome!


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

RustyBrown said:


> ... So were you ever nervous with your $6,700 lens? ...


We've bought lots of cars that didn't cost that much!


----------



## Shed Hunter (Mar 14, 2006)

*Axis hunt*

Chris,
It was nice to meet you and your dad at the Axis hunt at the Double T ranch. That was some nice lens you had. I really envied you. Your photos are excellent! I really enjoyed all of them. I just got around to getting my film processed and scanned. I will post later today in the Photography Forum and the Hunting Forum. 
Steve -- friend of Swampus.


----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

Steve! looking forward to seeing some of your photos. Just to clue in everyone else, Steve was at the Double T ranch, during the 2cool axis hunt that I went to a couple weeks ago.

I noticed when I arrived, he was carrying around a tripod, monopod, and 2 cameras. I knew he was my kinda people!


----------

